# Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?



## canibale (8. Juni 2010)

*Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

Hallo com,

da ich mir in den nächsten Tagen ein paar neue Teile für meinen Rechner zulegen möchte, bräuchte ich eure Hilfe...

In der aktuellen PCGH wurde das MSI 870A - G54 GSA3 für gut befunden, da es aber nur über Sata3-Anschlüse verfügt, kann ich da auch meine Sata2-Festplatte anschließen?

mfg cani


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

ja!




> SATA III ist vollkommen abwärtskompatibel zu SATA II. Beide Standards  können gemischt werden, wobei man dann natürlich nicht mehr von den  neuen Features profitieren kann.


Quelle: SATA III mit bis zu 6 Gb/s offiziell vorgestellt - 29.05.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

Das geht aufjedenfall allerdings kannst du keine Sata3 Festplatte an Sata2 anschließen 
Grüße


----------



## canibale (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

puh, da bin ich ja erleichert. thx für eure schnellen antworten.

thread closed, frage zur vollsten zufriedenheit beantwortet.

mfg ein beruhigter cani


----------



## kress (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

Falls du ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 hast, musst du ein Firmware-update machen, die haben da etwas Probleme. Sonst gehts.


----------



## canibale (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

kk, werd ich machen, thx kress.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Das geht aufjedenfall allerdings kannst du keine Sata3 Festplatte an Sata2 anschließen
> Grüße




Is das wirklich so??

Ne Sata2platte an ein Sata1board funktioniert ....


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sata 3 abwärtskomptibel?*

Ja aber bei den neuen nicht.zumindest bei meinem bruder sein pc nicht


----------

